# Piedmont



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Should have a report after Saturday as long as it's not too windy


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

What are you fishing for cheezemm?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I Plan on hitting Piedmont Friday all day. I'll post results Friday evening. Stopped by the lake on Tuesday. Lake is up, water color looked good. Several boats out.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

i used to fish peidmont alot, but the saugeye were stocked in senecaville, its a little closer to home..... i would say that piedmont should be really good in about 2 weeks, in the upper end of the lake


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Been good up there for a while now, especially if you have a pushpole,lol. They will be easier to catch for most anglers by then as they move back out of the creeks.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be fishing for whatever bites....gonna do a lot of anchoring/drifting....just want a calm easy day on the lake


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see you made it bill.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

hey thanks for the link


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished Reynolds Road Area from about 8:30 am till 7:30 pm. Lot's of boats in the area, but didn't see much catching. Me and two of my boys managed 5 'eyes upto 21 inches, 4 smallmouth, and 1 largemouth. 

Talked with several boats - not many eye's caught today from what I could tell. Some crappie were being taken.

Trying to decide Piedmont, Tappan, or River (if conditions allow) tomorrow.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The Reynolds road ramp will be crowded tomorrow. The SOWC will be holding their season opener there. My money's on Tonto!


----------

